# Possible pregnancy



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

I rescued this really cute, really sweet little girl from a feeder bin at a local pet store which had male and female rats mixed together :doh: I've had a feeling she was pregnant since the day I brought her home but today I pressed a few fingers up to her belly and felt moving/kicking/wiggling so I'm about 90% sure she is pregnant. I live in Federal Way, WA 98003 and need homes for these potential babies! I'll post pics of Piper (mom) on here but I have NO idea who the dad could be. I also have 2 female agouti hooded rats available for adoption, mother and daughter they are 6 and 3 months old.

Piper

















Diedre and Bella


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

She is a cutie, but still a baby herself!! Good luck finding them all homes! Be sure to post pics of the babies growing up for us


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh I will! ^.^ And yes she seems to be around 6 months old or so from comparing to my other girls...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh...and that beddding, is that pine?
looks to yellow to be Aspen, but I may be wrong.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah it is.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

It is pine and I took those pictures before joining this site. I have since changed my cheap bulk bedding to aspen ^.^


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats good 
It's always good to know people take the advice of others. 
She is adorable. If I were more local I would help find homes.


----------



## PEG (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you ^.^


----------

